# Bridle rubs behind ears and to the side of ears.



## showqa (19 July 2011)

My horse has signs of rubbing behind his ears and to the side of his ears, seemingly caused by his bridle. I'm thinking his headpiece is too small? He's 7 now and has had this bridle since 4, and he has changed hugely all over.

Now, he's a PRE so has a broad forehead but a normal lenghth head. He's in a full sized bridle with an extra full brow band. I've tried a friend's extra full size Jeffries bridle on him but in fact the browband is smaller than the one he already has, and the rest of the bridle is way off in its proportions. 

Any ideas please? He's in a Barnsby at the moment and I can't seem to find separate components for the bridle.


----------

